# New advice booklet issued for British expats in UAE



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

British expats in the United Arab Emirates are being advised to be careful after research shows that statistically and proportionally they are more likely to be arrested than anywhere else in the world apart from Thailand. The British Embassy has decided to take a proactive stance because of the sheer number of British people getting [...]

Click to read the full news article: New advice booklet issued for British expats in UAE...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Why would lots of them get arrested in my country??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Drugs + hookers = jail


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Is this in reaction to the Sharjah authorities decision to flog a 16 year old boy for trying some Alcohol? If so it would be nice to see our embassy issue this advice quickly followed by some leaning on the authorities to remember that they are trying to attract tourism and foreign workers into the UAE and that whilst transgressions with regards to the law aren't expected to be ignored, dishing out punishments that belong in the old testament alone is unacceptable in the 21st century.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It would be nice to see our embassy grow some balls. Can you imagine if the UAE was going to flog a 16 year old American tourist? It just wouldn't be allowed to happen.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

To be honest there is no new information on there for the Ex Pat community, and is a typical knee jerk reaction from the Consulate, for those that have been here a while, we all know the score. The only thing I ever have been detained for is not having ID on me whilst dropping off someone at the airport.

I think they need to have these booklets available at outbound flights from the UK!!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I've heard it said, yes. I have a feeling their embassy would certainly have said something.

I'm usually unsympathetic towards people who break the law - however there are a lot of UAE laws I disagree with, moreover I think corporal punishment is wrong - and on this I am fairly adamant that anyone who disagrees is also wrong. That's probably something to do with me being a petulant young lilly liberal though.

My trouble with UAE law, or any non secular states law for that matter, is often it is drawn from some old ideas which can be found in any of the abrahamic faiths holy scriptures.

Burning people for wearing clothing made of two materials, putting people to death for working on the Sabbath, stoning disobedient children, flogging for planting two different crops next to one another (I and the writers of the West Wing could go on forever). All of these bizarre things are also forbidden in the bible yet there is no state law against them, and so, when I see religion being stated as the reason sex before marriage, drinking and homosexuality are illegal (to name but a few), I can't help but think that the actual reason has somewhat more to do with intolerance than with the word of god.

All I am saying is I don't think Jesus, Moses or Mohammed PBUH intended to present the word of god in such a way that a 16 year old boy would be flogged for trying alcohol. And if they did, may I suggest we have moved on...


----------

